# from pond scum we came



## ICE (Apr 10, 2013)

and to pond scum we return.

Yahoo!


----------



## klarenbeek (Apr 12, 2013)

I was stationed not far from Hamburg in the late 80's while in the army.  While it might work in the "warm" sunny season, in Hamburg that would be about mid-late May through August, with anything over 85 beingvery hot.  The rest of the year is partly cloudy at best, but usually overcast with a lot of rain.  It became 2nd nature to carry your rain gear, and light drizzle (which happened a lot) didn't even phase us.  Think Seattle but farther north, meaning even shorter days in the winter.  The shortest days the sun didn't come up untilafter 8 and it was dark again by 5. BTW, I'm not whining about it, I actually liked it there and had a great experience.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2013)

coming to a neighborhood near you ...


----------

